# HDS 5 gen 2 update problem



## Hunter79 (15. August 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mir gestern das HDS 5 Gerät gekauft und noch nicht eingebaut.
Jetzt wollte ich ein Update mit der vorhandenen SD Card machen.
Dazu habe ich mir HDS gen 2 1.1 Software update runtergeladen.
Dies ist eine zip.file.
Dann habe ich diese entpackt und auf die SD Karte in das Verzeichnis Navionic kopiert.Jetzt habe ich in dem Ordner zwei
Unterordner 1:Charts und 2: HDS_Gen2-1.1-39.43.
Es heißt ja , dass man eine blanke SD Karte benutzen soll,dies habe ich nicht gemacht.
Weil ich keine wichtigen Daten vor meinen ersten gebrauch löschen wollte;+

So meine Frage ist: kann ich es so lassen?

Wie macht Ihr die updates?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen...

schönen Dank,


----------



## Hunter79 (16. August 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 gen 2 update problem*

Moin, schade das mir bis jetzt noch niemand ein Tip geben konnte...
In einem alten Thread konnte ich was von einem installer lesen, eigentlich soll das ja alles ganz einfach sein.
Ich werde mal weiter suchen und vielleicht meldet sich hier ja noch jemand.


----------



## Fordfan (16. August 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 gen 2 update problem*

Hi Hunter79,
du musst die Zipdatei entpacken, den Inhalt des Ordners (HDS_Gen2_1.1.39.43) - die Datei (HDS_Gen2-1.1-39.43-17528-r13.2-Standard-1.upd) direkt auf die Karte legen! Nicht in einen Unterordner!
Karte einlegen, Gerät einschalten, Anweisungen befolgen und abwarten.
Nimm am besten eine leere SD-Card wenn möglich keine HD.
Gruß René


----------



## Hunter79 (16. August 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 gen 2 update problem*

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich benutze die mitgelieferte SD, da sind Daten von Navionics drauf und ich weiss nicht wie wichtig die sind.
Den Webinstaller gibt es wohl für das Hds5 leider nicht.
Ich habe ein Bild ran gehängt wie das jetzt aussieht,ich hoffe es ist richtig.


----------



## Fordfan (17. August 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 gen 2 update problem*

Hallo,
passt alles so, das HDS sollte so ohne Probleme updaten.
Schaue doch aber mal vorher in dein Gerät welche Version drauf ist. Vielleicht brauchst du auch gar kein Update.

René


----------



## sailor11 (21. August 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 gen 2 update problem*

Hallo Hunter

habe auch seit 2 Jahren das HDS 5 mit Side & Downscan und muß sagen "Supergerät"
jetzt zu deinem Update :
Du mußt das Update auf eine SD Karte mit 512 MB laden,eine größere im GB Bereich kann das Gerät nicht lesen und dann wie schon hier geschrieben,ins Gerät einsetzen und dann erst einschalten und den Anweisungen folgen#6
so wird ein Schuh draus und es funktioniert.....

schönen Abend noch und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät


----------



## Hunter79 (22. August 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 gen 2 update problem*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, ich habe die Karte rein geschubst 
und es hat wunderbar funktioniert #6 
Zwei Probefahrten konnte ich schon in Damp machen.


----------

